# My new Scott Nitrous 30



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is my new bike, so what do you think!


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

bahahahahhahahaahahaha @ the dog


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Oziris said:


> Here is my new bike, so what do you think!


Nice bike. We don't see many of those (Scott USA's) in the USA. Do you have any ride time on it for a review?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

First post and we have a winner....congrats to you and welcome to the forum


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Sick looking bike......no comment on the dog


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Sick looking bike......no comment on the dog


For the sake of civility I will agree completely. Nice bike and no comment.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Sick looking bike......no comment on the dog


That things a dog?

Err..

Nice bike


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

That f*ckin dog rules!!!!!!HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

oh yeah, bike forum. yeah man nice BWAHHHHH that dog is killin me.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> bahahahahhahahaahahaha @ the dog


lmao!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice bike! A friend of mine out here (Wildman on mtbr) has a Nitrous, not sure which model but it seems like an all around great bike. He seems to love it so far and feels confident taking it on just about anything that his extreme-xc riding style takes him on.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Bike and dog look very sharp!


----------



## menachite (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Dog!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

sweet rat. or is it a dog?

w/e, nice bike.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Is that Liz Taylor?*



offtheedge said:


> That f*ckin dog rules!!!!!!HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> oh yeah, bike forum. yeah man nice BWAHHHHH that dog is killin me.


After already going into histerical laughter I read this comment and went into a 5 minute uncontrolable belly laugh!!!

Welcome to the forum Oziris! Awesome bike and great dog!!! I want one of those, bwahhhh's, dogs that is. What's the species?


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Forgive any typo's in this post but I still have tears in my eyes from all the hysterical responses to that dog. The thing that killed me about it is how serious the expression on the dogs face is.... he's all like "What?". But I'm sure he's used to people staring at him in awe by now. Wow...I can't stop laughing. Awesome thread bro!! Welcome to MTBR.
Awesome bike too....I've test ridden a couple different Scotts but haven't ridden a Nitrous yet. Give us a ride report a.s.a.p. Congrats!


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice ride.
Czech the "labeling" of the wheel & tire. Labels look painted on after tires are mounted. Can't say as I've seen that before. Your dogs name wouldn't by any chance be Andy Warhol would it? He's a dead ringer for him. Hair & build. I'd have a " 'tude " too if my hair looked like that, not to mention th' freckles 'n be'n hairless an' all.


----------



## MammothFreeRider (May 5, 2005)

looks like my last girlfriend...she was from hollywood. 
oh yeah, i'm curious about how the bike performs too. let us know when you get a chance.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

That dog is one of the funniest thing I have ever seen posted on this board? The hair-do is great, looks a little like Carol Brady.

P.s. I want one


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

I saw that you like Ozzy (my cc dog), here is some more photos.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Oziris said:


> I saw that you like Ozzy (my cc dog), here is some more photos.


What kind of dog is that?


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> Nice ride.
> Czech the "labeling" of the wheel & tire. Labels look painted on after tires are mounted. Can't say as I've seen that before. Your dogs name wouldn't by any chance be Andy Warhol would it? He's a dead ringer for him. Hair & build. I'd have a " 'tude " too if my hair looked like that, not to mention th' freckles 'n be'n hairless an' all.


LOL...Andy Warhol...no doubt.

I'm curious about that tire/rim decal as well. Why the hell would they do that? What if you change tires? Hmmm. Anyway, I'd love to know how the ride is. Does it climb well? How much does it weigh? Looks sweet.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

For the bike I have only good things to say. 
It is very fast bike, not to heavy (16.5kg), you can set it up on 150mm or 170mm rear travel. Fork Manitou Stance Blunt 150mm Fluid-Flow is to soft for my weight , but it can be changed for harder. According to the manual that I got for my bike I can ride it on forks between 130-180mm without influence too much on geometry and handling of the bike. I can also use a double bridge crown (triple-clamp-desing). 
I didnt go big on drops or jumps yet, but on small and medium ones it is very smooth.
Whan I change fork I will tell you how it is behaving on bigger ones.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

milhouse said:


> What kind of dog is that?


Chinese Crested, Hairless dog


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

you think that's funny, do a google image search for "chinese crested hairless"


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

i would recommend hacking two inches off that seatpost and getting a 50mm stem if you plan on freeriding that bike. your cockpit is too xc at the moment.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Oziris said:


> Chinese Crested, Hairless dog


Thats great, Im going to get one. I bet thats a real ladies magnet when your walking it down the street (the dog that is).

About the bike, Im surprised theres no distribution in the states. Every time Ive ever see reviews they have been positive plus other Scott products are sold here.

Good looking bike and dog.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

milhouse said:


> About the bike, Im surprised theres no distribution in the states. Every time Ive ever see reviews they have been positive plus other Scott products are sold here.
> 
> Good looking bike and dog.


I heard they were releasing a limited number of models this year in the states.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

milhouse said:


> About the bike, Im surprised theres no distribution in the states. Every time Ive ever see reviews they have been positive plus other Scott products are sold here.


One of the Nitrous was on my short list of bikes to buy and I eventually got a Yeti 575.

Scott is back in the US after a bit of a layoff. I work parttime at REI and got a Scott road bike. Their entire line is not available in the US...I think due to some suspension patent issues, but their entire line is available in Europe. Still....their US offerings are pretty impressive. I think all their road bikes are available. We carry the hardtail Scale in our store...not sure about other Scott authorized REI's. We are one of two dealers in the valley and the LBS near my office so far only has their road bikes.

Nick


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Oziris said:


> For the bike I have only good things to say.
> It is very fast bike, not to heavy (16.5kg), you can set it up on 150mm or 170mm rear travel. Fork Manitou Stance Blunt 150mm Fluid-Flow is to soft for my weight , but it can be changed for harder. According to the manual that I got for my bike I can ride it on forks between 130-180mm without influence too much on geometry and handling of the bike. I can also use a double bridge crown (triple-clamp-desing).
> I didnt go big on drops or jumps yet, but on small and medium ones it is very smooth.
> Whan I change fork I will tell you how it is behaving on bigger ones.


In that last picture the BB looks ridiculously low.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

ajw8899 said:


> In that last picture the BB looks ridiculously low.


An Optical illusion.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

MRfire said:


> LOL...Andy Warhol...no doubt.
> 
> I'm curious about that tire/rim decal as well. Why the hell would they do that? What if you change tires? Hmmm. Anyway, I'd love to know how the ride is. Does it climb well? How much does it weigh? Looks sweet.


On the rim is a sticker and on tire is sprayed on. 
I think that Scott didnt wont to some local dealer attempt to change parts before it is sold to the customer, I really dont know.  
For 170mm rear travel 16.5kg bike it climbs ok.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

dream4est said:


> i would recommend hacking two inches off that seatpost and getting a 50mm stem if you plan on freeriding that bike. your cockpit is too xc at the moment.


Of course I change stem, Raceface Diabolus will look nice on my Nitrous.


----------



## luketx (Feb 14, 2005)

I love the bike,...and the dog. I am hoping to get a Scott Scale 60 in the next few months. They build a great bike.


----------



## jabber (Aug 4, 2005)

*pedalling bob?*

Oziris, can you tell me how this bike pedals? I'm keen to know if there's a lot of pedal bob when you ride uphill, or even when just plodding along.

I saw one for sale at a good price and it's VERY tempting, but I'm just wondering how the suspension performs.

TIA


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the head angle? Looks crazy steep for a big bike.


----------



## Oziris (Aug 1, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> What's the head angle? Looks crazy steep for a big bike.


It is 68.5° .


----------

